# Baby shrimp and pre-filter?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

My baby shrimp are now about a centimeter big (at the least 3/4 of a centimeter). I was wondering if it's ok to take the pre-filter off the filter intake? I'm finding it keeps gunking up and slowing down the flow, which is causing my bamboo shrimp to crawl around the tank, picking food up off the gravel.

Do you think they will get sucked up the filter? (It's an aquaclear 20, and I usually have it full to almost full blast - for the flow for the bamboo shrimp). The babies and the adults hang out on the sponge eating junk off of it, I just want to be sure they are big enough to swim away from the intake if they get too close.

(How long can they live in the filter if they do get sucked up?)

Thanks.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

responded in your other thread. ;o)


----------

